

Ask HN: How do you securely delete locally, on a server, or in the cloud? - relaunched


======
informatimago
Basically, you don't.

Locally, you can remove the persistent storage device from your computer, and
throw it in a grinder.

On a server or in the cloud, you don't.

You could try to encrypt the file, and then you can delete it by forgetting
the key. But who knows if some quantic computer won't be able to recover the
key and decrypt the file in a couple of years anyways?

